# Tissot PRC200 Chrono Strap size?



## shah (Aug 20, 2008)

I just looked at pictures of PRC200 here on strap and it looks amazing. So I ordered a 20mm hirsch professional which doesn't fit. So I assume the size needed is 18mm? Can someone please confirm this. 

Thanks.

Also, My PRC200 is a blue dialed one - haven't noticed that here!


----------



## mpartridgeferrari (Jan 11, 2009)

Its actually a 19mm. I made the same mistake of putting together a pretty nice leather band with deployment that did not fit. Better reorder.


----------



## micuthegreat (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool, can we see some photos with the new straps?


----------



## cranejm77 (Jul 14, 2008)

I always thought a rally strap would look cool on the watch, but I don't know how easy it would be to find a 19 mm unless it's custom ordered. 

I almost bought this watch, but passed on it when I found out it had a non-standard strap size. I ended up with a Mondaine chronograph instead. But, I'm still a big fan of the PRC 200 and may look into picking up a Pan Am Games edition in a few months if I can find one.


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

cranejm77 said:


> I always thought a rally strap would look cool on the watch, but I don't know how easy it would be to find a 19 mm unless it's custom ordered.
> 
> I almost bought this watch, but passed on it when I found out it had a non-standard strap size. I ended up with a Mondaine chronograph instead. But, I'm still a big fan of the PRC 200 and may look into picking up a Pan Am Games edition in a few months if I can find one.


I bought my PRC on SS and went to the /now-famous/ Golfer. The watch is in deed 19mm but fitting a 20mm leather strap is no problem at all!!

Believe me, I've done it with the Golfer and it works just perfectly, so it is not really an "unusual size"b-)


----------



## Ritimo (Oct 25, 2007)

I also wanted to mention that I installed a 20mm Dimodell chronissimo strap and also a 20mm Dimodell Rallye Racing strap and they fit an look terrific on this watch.


----------



## micuthegreat (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Ritimo, those straps sound awesome, can we get some pics?


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

micuthegreat said:


> Hey Ritimo, those straps sound awesome, can we get some pics?


here are the straps on different watches I have....


----------



## shah (Aug 20, 2008)

NOPE - I can't get my 20mm Hirsch professional to fit! Maybe because it is kinda thick and stiff.
Would have to get a 19mm one - any recommendations for the blue dial?


----------



## shah (Aug 20, 2008)

shah said:


> NOPE - I can't get my 20mm Hirsch professional to fit! Maybe because it is kinda thick and stiff.
> Would have to get a 19mm one - any recommendations for the blue dial?


Bumpity thanks!


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

shah said:


> NOPE - I can't get my 20mm Hirsch professional to fit! Maybe because it is kinda thick and stiff.
> Would have to get a 19mm one - any recommendations for the blue dial?


Don't know why doesn't it fit, my Golfer is in deed 20mm, but the Professional might be to thick:think:

Since the dial is quite dark blue I think any black strap would do it, or perhaps a dark blue one. If you ask me, I'd get something sporty


----------



## shah (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks, I will look into the black golfer!


----------



## Bester (Feb 3, 2012)

shah said:


> NOPE - I can't get my 20mm Hirsch professional to fit! Maybe because it is kinda thick and stiff.


Bumping an old thread, I am in a similar situation. I just purchased a Tissot PRC 200 (T17152652) from Amazon and a Hirsch Golfer 20mm strap from Watchbandcenter.com and it doesn't fit (I took it to a local jewellers and they had no luck putting it on). The original Tissot leather strap (which I found to be uncomfortable) does say 19-18 on it as we know. What baffles me is there are many people with this combination so I am not sure why it doesn't fit. I measured the original Tissot leather strap and it's definitely 19mm, and the Hirsch Golfer 20mm is actually closer to 20.5mm. I assume over the years Hirsch may have slightly changed the spec? I am really annoyed as I absolutely love the look of this combination, and of course Hirsch doesn't make a Golfer 19mm strap. Maybe I should try the 18mm one (which would normally be undersized) but then as the 20mm was slightly oversized by .5mm it might be OK.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not sure why using a 20mm in a 19mm lug is not working for some guys, going up 1mm rather than down 1mm has worked in my experience and we recommend it when the option of a 19mm strap is not available. We fit them here and use a pair of long nosed pliers and gentle compress the strap before fitting, works every time, even with the Professional.

Bester - the Hirsch Golfer is discontinued so I can't measure it precisely to see what it measures in the flesh for you as we have no stock, sorry !! :-(


----------



## Bester (Feb 3, 2012)

WatchObsession said:


> We fit them here and use a pair of long nosed pliers and gentle compress the strap before fitting, works every time, even with the Professional.


Hi, thank you very much for the reply. This is probably the issue (the technique of fitting it and the jeweller being too timid). I will take it to another jeweller, explain the above to them and see how I go (and update this post with results). Thanks once again (cheers).


----------



## Bester (Feb 3, 2012)

After failing again at another Jeweller, I took it to a watch repairer today in the city and he installed the Hirsch Golfer 20mm strap in about 10 seconds no issues (the watch/strap can be seen on the right below). Essentially it was just a skill thing, jewellers (well they really were just store attendants in this case) appeared to be unable to do anything that required to think outside the box.


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi guys,

as you might know I was the one who "introduced" the Golfer-PRC combo to the forum (b-)) and as I have told it many times I used the 20mm Golfer.It is indeed a tad bit larger than the lug-width of the PRC, but you can squeeze it in and after a few hours it will adjust to the lug width size, no problem. If I can advice you something, go and get a deployant clasp because the Golfer can break quite easily. I used mine on its original Hirsch clasp and after a few months I had to buy a deployant. Much more comfortable and keeps the strap in good condition. I still use the original Golfer I bought about 4 years ago (the one you can see if you search this forum) and it still looks great.

good luck with the combo and make sure to post some pics of the finished result!

B


----------

